# Nakamichi banana plugs into Denon



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Guys

After having to move my setup for the second time in a month due to work needed on an air conditioning unit, I have fitted plugs on my cables. 

Fits into my PSB's fine bar 1/4" bit that sticks out.

Does not want to fit into my Denon though. Plastic plugs are out. Pushed to the point where the back panel flex becomes unnerving.

Waiting on a reply from Denon but believe it to be standard 4mm. 

Any ideas? Maybe the Sewell Pro plugs? Prefer the way they attach to the cable over the Nakamichi ones anyway.

Thanks in advance
Mauritz


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Are they locking banana plugs? Can you post tons of pictures online for us to see your problem?

Thanks


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

http://bit.ly/15hKYet


These ones from eBay. 
The tips seem bigger than the hole in the Denon

I know new ones need a firm push but this is borderline ridiculous.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Check to see if they are locking banana plugs or not. If so, unlock the plug so it will slide in to the hole. If that does not work, try using different plugs on the receiver end or go with bare wire.

Also, something suggests to me that these Nakamichi plugs are counterfeit due to the fact they came off ebay from China (Hong Kong). Neither website is running off the same server or IP. And these plugs look like the same generic plugs I'd find at Radioshack. 

*The logo-*
The Nakamichi Plug Co. uses a different font. Their website's contact info is bogus. The engrish grammer is also very Chineese like. The website is even registered to a man with Chineese Name with contact info avaiable in the industrial part of Guan Dong China
http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=nakamichiplug.com

*Specifications* 



Registered through: GoDaddy.com, LLC (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: NAKAMICHIPLUG.COM
Created on: 12-Apr-09
Expires on: 12-Apr-14
Last Updated on: 14-Nov-10

Registrant:
Hai Qiang Qiu
Room 601, 6/F, Gaoke Daxia,
Tianhe electronical St, Tianhe District
GuangZhou, Guang Dong 510665
China

Administrative Contact:
Qiu, Hai Qiang [email protected]
Room 601, 6/F, Gaoke Daxia,
Tianhe electronical St, Tianhe District
GuangZhou, Guang Dong 510665
China
+86.13642323252

Technical Contact:
Qiu, Hai Qiang [email protected]
Room 601, 6/F, Gaoke Daxia,
Tianhe electronical St, Tianhe District
GuangZhou, Guang Dong 510665
China
+86.13642323252

Domain servers in listed order:
NS26.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
NS25.DOMAINCONTROL.COM


 









www.nakamichiplug.com

*The real nakamichi logo-*
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/33/Nakamichi-logo-1-.png








http://www.nakamichi.com/

On the real nakamichi website you see no product listings for plugs, binding posts, rca, etc. The real nakamichi website has been around since 1998 and was registered in Singapore. It's contact info is Nakamichi Corp in Japan. 
http://www.betterwhois.com/bwhois.cgi?domain=nakamichi.com&x=-922&y=-272

*Specifications* 



Domain Service Provided By: IP MIRROR PTE. LTD.
Website:
Domain Name: nakamichi.com
Domain nameservers listed in order: 
ns1.ipmirror.com
ns2.ipmirror.com
ns3.ipmirror.com


Registration Date: 1998-07-27
Expiration Date: 2013-07-26
Domain last updated on: 2012-06-25

Registrant Contact:
Organization: Nakamichi Corporation Limited
Name: May Toh
Street 1: 456 Alexandra Road,
Street 2: #12-01 NOL Building
City: Singapore
Postal Code: 119962
Country: Singapore
Email Address: [email protected]
Tel 1: 65.62721488
Fax: 65.62723350


Administrator Contact:
Organization: Nakamichi Corporation Limited
Name: May Toh
Street 1: 456 Alexandra Road,
Street 2: #12-01 NOL Building
City: Singapore
Postal Code: 119962
Country: Singapore
Email Address: [email protected]
Tel 1: 65.62721488
Fax: 65.62723350


Technical Contact:
Organization: Nakamichi Corporation Limited
Name: May Toh
Street 1: 456 Alexandra Road,
Street 2: #12-01 NOL Building
City: Singapore
Postal Code: 119962
Country: Singapore
Email Address: [email protected]
Tel 1: 65.62721488
Fax: 65.62723350


Billing Contact:
Organization: Nakamichi Corporation Limited
Name: May Toh
Street 1: 456 Alexandra Road,
Street 2: #12-01 NOL Building
City: Singapore
Postal Code: 119962
Country: Singapore
Email Address: [email protected]
Tel 1: 65.62721488
Fax: 65.62723350


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I purchased similar one's from Ebay as well....They do stick out a fair ways once they are inserted and so I just unscrewed the red plastic on my denon reciever to fill up the distance that the plug was sticking out.

hope that helps,


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

8086 Thanks for the info. I am aware that these are not connected to the real Nakamichi corp as they do not manufacture plugs. 

Jgourlie yes I have done exactly that on the speakers but alas I cannot get them into the Denon.

I am going to order the Sewell pro plugs as they attach to the cable insulation as well and makes the cable look more complete than just a cable sticking out a plug.

Cheers Gents


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Mauritzvw said:


> 8086 Thanks for the info. I am aware that these are not connected to the real Nakamichi corp as they do not manufacture plugs.
> 
> Jgourlie yes I have done exactly that on the speakers but alas I cannot get them into the Denon.
> 
> ...


Consider ordering the Plugs from Axiom Audio, they are much higher quality than most other plugs I have seen and the price is fairly reasonable for the quality you get. Their plug design is also custom jumper friendly too. I have a set of preterminated Axiom cables and the build quality is absolutely solid. 
http://www.axiomaudio.com/banana-plugs
http://www.axiomaudio.com/manual_spring


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link I will have a look.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

jgourlie said:


> I purchased similar one's from Ebay as well....They do stick out a fair ways once they are inserted and so I just unscrewed the red plastic on my denon reciever to fill up the distance that the plug was sticking out.
> 
> hope that helps,


All of my banana plugs stick out a millimeter or two. It's no biggie as long as its in firm and secure. Better it be a tad long than a tad short.


----------

